# Monday Night Reds



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Decided to head out with a buddy of mine last night to see if the reds were running. Got out to Sykes at around 9pm. The bridge wasn't too crowded, although some folks had what appeared to be a small shanty town set up! Tents, canopys, generators, rice cookers and such. We were greeted by what I think was the mayor. Anyway, we make our way through and find us a spot. The wind was picking up but we were on a mission. Toss out a couple of baits and notice some fellas about 30 yards from us hook up and loose what appeared to be a decent fish. Shortly after I hear the sound that I love so much.....screaming drag. My big a$$ runs over to my rod and hooks up! FISH ON! I make short work of this fish as I was using 20lb line. David nets it in the increasing wind and we have our first fish of the night!


33 inches, quick pic and she was released to get bigger. High fives and baits back out. 30 minutes or so go buy and again, drag is screaming. Same routine, mad dash, hook set, FISH ON! This one gave more of a fight even on the 20lb line. She was determined to head under the bridge. What she didn't know is this fat guy can move. Got her up top and after she made one last dash for a piling David had her in the net! 39 inches, more high fives and she's released.


Our neighbors start hollering so we run over with the net to help them both land two nice reds. Heck yeah! Back to our rods, rebait and wait! We didn't have to wait much longer as my rod starts to scream within 30 minutes. This one runs right towards the other lines. With a little dancing and a spin move that would make a running back jealous we were in the clear. This fish wasn't done yet though, she was determined to go under the bridge but I managed to change her mind. Got her to the net and wouldn't you know, as David is pulling her up my second rod starts to sceam! Holy donut! Mad dash, hook set, feels small. Nevermind feels big! Put the muscle to this one as we have one on deck now that needs to be sent back. Netted, pictures taken and both reds swim off when lowered in the net. David is holding the second one. I gotta give props to David. That wind was howling and he did awesome netting those fish!

Our neighbors hooked up shortly after with a stud! What a night!

The bite died off and after giving it another hour or so we packed it up. We were now the only ones on the bridge. Apparently the small shanty town couldn't handle the wind. There was nothing left but the twisted frame of a canopy. No doubt the mayor declared a state of emergency and ordered an evacuation!

Not a bad way to spend 4 hours. Now before anybody gives me grief over landing the second red before releasing the first, I am aware that it wasn't the best decision. However in the heat of the moment I had a one track mind...land that fish. Both fish swam off just fine!

TIGHT LINES! ​


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Great read.


----------



## southern yakker (Jun 25, 2012)

I have been out there the past four nights and it has slowed down these past two nights. We managed a few nice forty inch reds the first two nights but these last two all we had i saw caught was two huge rays.it took three of us to haul him in and barely fit in the net.


----------



## grey ghost (Jul 24, 2011)

Nice reds!!


----------



## Smarty (Nov 23, 2008)

:thumbsup: Great job man! Those bulls will be just fine. They are tough as hell and can be out of water for a long time and be revived very easy. Only thing better than catching a big bull is catching a slot one and frying them up right there!


----------



## jakec (Oct 14, 2010)

nice reds man.


----------



## devinsdad (Mar 31, 2010)

Congrats on the reds! And thank you for the humorous read. Great writing!


----------



## navygirl1974 (May 15, 2012)

really enjoyed your story it made me laugh and i like to laugh


----------



## straiders98 (Aug 6, 2012)

What kind of bait/setup are using to always land these monsters?


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Pretty basic set up. Carolina rig with a 6/0 circle hook. Enough weight to keep the bait on the bottom. Cut bait is doing the trick, what ever you catch around the bridge normally works. 20lb main line on a spinning reel. Just bait and wait.


----------



## zaraspookin (Feb 27, 2010)

Good job dude!!, sounds like your killin'em..


----------



## YoungGun (May 13, 2012)

straiders98 said:


> What kind of bait/setup are using to always land these monsters?


 Cut menhaden or LY have been slayin some pretty good size reds off Sikes. Hoping to see some fellow PFF'ers out there later this week if they're still running this hard!


----------

